# Banned & Restricted Breeds in the USA & Canada. . . FRENCH BULLIES???



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Several years ago I became VERY interested in BREED BANNING or Restriction, since I owned one of the most Banned Breeds, Rottweilers.
A dear friend of mine-we met on a Rottie List, then at shows-roomed together etc . she is an AKC Judge who loves Rotties. Anyway, she went into researching Breed Banning/Restriction full out, as she does everything (including one time working with WILD animals for movies ) . I will list her name-some of you may know her & she is open to anyone contacting her when it involves her nemesis Breed Banning or Restriction. She is Jan Cooper, the Rott-n-chatter Jan. if anyone wishes, PM me & I will give you her full e-mail addy, though you can probably find her with just with what I have written & she has an FB page also and a Radio Show. We have not seen each other in years, as she lives in CA & I have stopped going to trials and am on the opposite coast.

Too many "Dog People" are not aware that those of us with the larger-protection/guarding breeds are NOT the only ones on the LIST. I was checking the other day-which is probably one of the reasons that I "flew off" last night at statements about my Breeds that I consider not only UNINFORMED but downright DANGEROUS & I would hope that those of us on this Forum are BETTER informed than the general public who vote on these ridiculous laws. Can you believe that *FRENCH BULLDOGS, PUGS & BOSTON TERRIERS* are banned/restricted in some places? In Fairfield IA any dog over 100 lbs is Restricted regardless of breed. I don't think that you can own a Bull Terrier in the capital city of AR or in KY or WA. We won't even go into the Bans on APBT's (or any of the larger "bully breed" and Rottweilers <sigh>. 

Most ( yep, there are some crazy dogs out there-fewer than crazy people however) who need to be put down. I am the first who would agree to this. I would lovingly hold my dog and have him/her "put to sleep". But, MOST dog problems are problems with owners, yet owners get off time and time agin while their dogs are put down. More of us should become involved with this Breed Ban/Restriction. 

Collective Guilt-punishing ALL members of a certain "class" because of the acts of a few or sometimes only 1. Be very careful, one day we may not be allowed to own & love the dogs of *our *choice.

Will YOUR dog be next?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

My dogs are already listed, unfortunately. I have had my homeowners insurance cancelled because I owned a Chow (even though the dog was ten years old and they had insured me for 9 of it's years!). When we traveled across country, every single campground asked us what kind of dogs we were traveling with. Rocky became a Samoyed mix. Shade is a hound mix. I don't dare call them Chow and Rottie mixes. One campground even asked me what they looked like, because if they even LOOK like any of the banned breeds, they were not allowed in. 

The only dogs that ever tried to bite me when I worked at the vets were poodles, cockers, and chihuahua's. I'll handle the big boys any day over those dogs. Unfortunately a chihuahua bite does not make the headlines.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

My dog is already on the list. I might get some heat for this, but I live in Miami-Dade county, where APBT, AmStaffs, and any mixes, or even dogs that LOOK like mixes, are outlawed. I have a pit bull. Not a well-bred pit bull, a pit bull from the middle of Overtown (Miami's biggest ghetto). He is a blue fawn brindle and it's kind of obvious that whoever bred him was breeding for head size and color. He was abandoned in Banfield, dying from parvo. He was treated and surprisingly recovered, but the owner went outside to "make a call" and never came back (after finding out the price of treatment). After the dog was there long enough to be declared "abandoned", my boyfriend and I took him. If it wasn't us, he was going to animal services. We couldn't allow that, at the time my boyfriend worked at PetSmart and had been going to the store twice a day (even on his days off) to walk the dog. We developed a relationship with him and couldn't allow him to go to animal services to be euthanized.

We took him with the idea of adopting him out to somebody who did NOT live in Miami-Dade county. Well, it's not easy to find a responsible owner for a pit bull. He felt like OUR dog - how could we give a powerful breed to somebody we didn't know 100%? Would they try to fight him? Would he become an outside dog? Dog aggressive? 

Rambo is still with us almost a year and a half later. He went through training to become a certified Service Dog. I am lucky enough to have an excuse - I have bad hearing in one ear, enough to justify a note from the doctor suggesting I have a service dog to tell me when the doorbell is ringing, etc. He has a vest and an ID card, which he is wearing any time he goes out our front door. Nobody asks questions. The neighborhood loves him. I don't take him out and flaunt him, I don't take him to restaurants or into grocery stores, but we don't live in hiding either - because he is safe with us. 

There are some great people who started the Miami Coalition Against Breed Specific Legislation that are working every day to get the ban lifted. They've been "so close" for a long time now. I don't know if it will ever happen but it's something that I hope for every day.



























It is ridiculous that in IA breeds above 100lbs are banned. Boston terriers, frenchies - really?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Sadly Pits are banned in our town, and most of king county, wa....I want to move SOOO bad!!:angry:

but I cant believe that BTs, Frenchies and Pugs would be!! That is just STUPID!! (I mean...the other bans are pretty stupid too because of them being such a blanket ban...but still...20lbs, POPULAR dogs??!?)


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Sorry - I didn't mean to totally go off topic and give a whole story of my dog's life - I just feel like I have to justify having a pit bull where I live. Well, I do. And it is justified. But believe me - I am moving out of Dade as soon as I have the chance.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I have travelled with my 115 pound Doberman through five states and never had any problems at motels. I guess I've been lucky.

I haven't ever told my insurance company about my dog. I guess if I had to make a claim, I wouldn't let them see him. They DID ask us about our previous dog, a 70 pound mutt who looked like a **** dog. So I'm sure if I said I had a dobie they would cancel me. I'm never going to have to come to them asking for money because of him.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

People just want to ban the dogs they don't like. We recently had a newspaper article about a woman whose small dog was killed by a "group of pit bulls" (a few years ago when the paper said that, the photo was obviously a shepherd) and the comments were so bad i couldn't even read them - there are people out there who want the breed totally eradicated. Like march them all into the euthanasia chamber and get rid of them.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

[QUOTE=Julie;106958

I love it!!! Service Dog - Under the Americans with Disabilities Act -this is GREAT & I have lately seen a few APBT's- Love the little ID with the # for the Justice Department! As for others who have posted on this thread as to TRAVEL- Do you have the time to train yours as a Service Dog? It is a wonderful way to have the public get another "view" of your breed. Also if you are a member AAA has a WONDERFUL book of Traveling with your pet it is free & tells you Just where your dog is welcome. If you are not a member (like me) you can purchase it it is worth it. During our moving out of the way of a Hurricane we went to Atl. & spent a week in a Suites motel with our 3 Rotties. The book lists vets & other dog friendly info.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

(a few years ago when the paper said that, the photo was obviously a shepherd) and the comments were so bad i couldn't even read them - there are people out there who want the breed totally eradicated. Like march them all into the euthanasia chamber and get rid of them.[/QUOTE]

Believe it or not the HSUS and PETA are among this group of people. Too sad -


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

pugs and frenchies?

really?

i'm telling you.

ban the people.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Here in Ontario pit bulls are banned... it's caused a lot of issues as if your dog even "looks like it could be" one, they can take it away and you have you prove that it isn't one. /sigh 
People can have one if they had it before the ban, but it has to be muzzled while in public. 

People have been trying for years to over turn it, but it all falls on deaf ears.

Calgery, Alberta is full of pit bulls.... (they all tend to end up there since they are banned here) and they have a very low incidence of aggressive dogs. Now isn't that funny....


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Can a Service Dog be banned? Just thought. Doesn't Federal "trump" state on this?


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

WA-aren't all of the Bullies banned from the state?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

DoglovingSenior said:


> WA-aren't all of the Bullies banned from the state?


if they are, no one in washington seems to know it....


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

DoglovingSenior said:


> Can a Service Dog be banned? Just thought. Doesn't Federal "trump" state on this?


Federal law "trumps" the city - if a cop gives me a "warning" about my dog (which is usually a $500 fine) he is discriminating and it could and WOULD turn into a huge lawsuit.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

KittyKat said:


> Calgery, Alberta is full of pit bulls.... (they all tend to end up there since they are banned here) and they have a very low incidence of aggressive dogs. Now isn't that funny....


Every 4 or 5 dogs I see is a pitty here. They are very common. I've never seen one be aggressive except the mix downstairs from me but I do see a lot of aggressive smaller terriers like JRTs. They do play rather rough, though. I have to keep Tessie away from most of them at the park because they might accidently break one of her legs.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> if they are, no one in washington seems to know it....


B.T's are not banned in this state, Monroe was trying to do BSL on Pitts, and dangerangous dogs but not sure if that included B.T's or not and not sure if that got passed.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

DoglovingSenior said:


> WA-aren't all of the Bullies banned from the state?





magicre said:


> if they are, no one in washington seems to know it....


Hehe, I was going to say the same thing as Re.

No they are not. 
I believe that the state leaves it up to the counties, and most, if not all, counties have left it up to the cities and towns!:smile:

And believe me, from coming from Eastern Washington I dont believe the counties will ever do such...there are not NEAR the yuppies and whiners over there as there are here on the west side:wink: (No offense meant at all...I love both sides!:smile


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

My breed is already on the "list", one of the many reasons I'm buying a house instead of renting an apartment. Trying to find an apartment complex that will allow a GSD is virtually impossible

And if my insurance agent asks........she's a Shiloh Shepherd (short-haired variety) :wink:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

KlaMarie said:


> My breed is already on the "list", one of the many reasons I'm buying a house instead of renting an apartment. Trying to find an apartment complex that will allow a GSD is virtually impossible
> 
> And if my insurance agent asks........she's a Shiloh Shepherd (short-haired variety) :wink:


Yep that is what an ex-roommate of mine came up against! She had a GSD/Rottie mix...MAN did she have a hard time finding an apartment when her and her husband broke up!!


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

I can sympathize with those who are passionate about owning a breed on the "no no list". I am...and have owned Rottweiler(s) for the past 15 years...and don't foresee myself without one at my side. 
Training, continued documentation, socialization, positive re-enforcement, and multiple staged training scenario's are paramount when owning any dog... on the "no no list" or not. 
I can't stand the "shotgun" approach in dealing with addressing a problematic dog/owner...and making law's that punish the breed/responsible owner(s)...does not actually fix said problem(s).
If the media would actually highlight all the good that these breeds do uneventfully every day (therapy, SAR, PD/crimes, FD/arson, Service) ...there would not be much "ammunition" for passing some of the redundant "ban's". Florida Senate to Okay Dog Breed Ban
It's really a shame..and I blame the owner of said "bad" animal...not the animal...at least in 99% of cases.

My viscous Rottie... working on being a TDI dog...she's sweet as sugar.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Glad to hear about WA! I just checked on line & it is, as you say, by counties/towns. I'll forward you the link as you know your state much better than I. It seems that it was being considered at one time???


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

What I could come up with online was definitely YES in Eastern Washington State and an old list link below-this may be E. WA? some areas were not confirmed at the time this list was edited in '08?

Punish the Deed, not the Breed! will one of you who lives in WA let me know if this is true-Thanks.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Well after reading this I have just checked out a New Zealand Government Internal Affairs document listing which dogs cannot be imported into the country:

American Pit Bull Terrier
Dogo Argentino
Brazilian Fila
Japanese Tosa


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

there are some communities whose covenants exclude certain breeds...and they are popping up more and more...apartments definitely, even when they allow the weight, don't allow the breed...

worst bite i ever got was from a yorkie....still have the scar on my ankle....

but, in a way i can understand...gotta protect the other tenants..and maybe not from the breed, but from the owners....

i don't know if breed restrictions have been legislated...maybe it's at the discretion of the town or the municipality or the neighbourhood covenants....


----------

